# External thermal screens



## Fermenter (Sep 3, 2012)

I am going to buy a new set of screens but Taylor, Silverscreens or VanComfort? I have looked at all 3 websites and would like the benefit of opinion from members. Is the only real difference in the cost?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Oooooo Controversial subject usually as many have their favourites  

Only ever bought 1 set 7 years ago and still going well. Taylor Made. 

Liked the personal touch we got from them on the phone. Often not around though as they do alot of the shows during the season and sell out fast so there could be await. He has suffered ill health in the past so this can also hold things up as they are a small company but I like to support small! 

Would I buy from them again, yes the ones we bought have been great. 

Mandy.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Silverscreens are an excellent product and have had many endorsements on here.I had a set of Taylormade screens on the previous motorhome and was very impressed with the quality,fit and insulation properties.

Having had both Silverscreens and Taylormade I can vouch for them both and I think you will be happy with either,never had any van comfort screens so can't comment on them.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have experience of both Taylormade and Vancomfort
We had screens for a Ducato Cab from Taylormade and they were excellent, and did what the tin said, No Condensation.
I would have had externals for my A Class from Taylormade, but the lady told me that they would not supply as my Hymer had external door seals and she could not guarantee the doors would still seal.
I though this was very honest as she could have taken my money  
I then went to Vancomfort, and although the product is OK, they contract out to a different location and they leaked as Taylormade said they would and the fit was not too good.
The screens were returned for alteration and again they were wrong, so I had to visit the factory. They were sorted out to my spec.
There is a member on here who has recently had a similar leaking around the door seal problem with Silverscreens.
Please note, this problem is specific to later A Class vans with external door seals. Older vans have inside seals. 
I would have no hesitation in buying from Taylormade, if they had the product I wanted. If you have an ordinary cab, they will seal OK!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

ive got silverscreens external s, they are the solar ones where you can still see out but they cant see in, great at reducing the heat good speedy service too.


----------



## ChocaMocha (Nov 26, 2010)

*external screens*

Hi
We have had Taylormade and silverscreens and have been very pleased with both.
I spotted these on Ebay, they are genuine Silverscreen seconds, prices look good .

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181090291722?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

CM


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi.

We have bought three sets for different vans over the last five years. Two Taylormade, one Hindermann from Van Comfort. Taylormade every time, good value and lovely people. Have a bike cover too. They don't make them for out current van unfortunately.

Regards

Mike


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Exterior screens*

Hi
I had Taylormade for my Hymer. Poor fit and even worse after sales service when I complained.
Silvers screens seem to be the ones to beat.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks choca , just about to order a set then saw your link and bought a set of those , must be good or the firm would not sell them as far as the marks on them well,,, they are only brand new for the first couple of outings then get dirty from rain water of the roof , enjoyin kitting our van out , well have the kit just need the van  jim


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know if they are available in the UK but we bought a reversable external screen from a company called 'Midland'

If they are available I would advise avoiding them.

We've had ours for 6 months or so. The silver side seems fine but the grey side has developed many cracks in the fabric.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Silverscreen version with the fold down panel in my view is the best. Ideal for all year use especially for extra privacy when parked up on sites or aires etc.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Silverscreen version with the fold down panel in my view is the best. Ideal for all year use especially for extra privacy when parked up on sites or aires etc.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

We've had Taylormade on our MH for over four years and are still in good condition, and they are kept on all through the winter. If you opt for Taylormade I would go for the longer ones because they also cover the vents on the bonnet.


Paul


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well it seems a well balanced outcome for you, but no one has suggested that you buy a screen that comes down over the air vent on the front.I mention this as the ebay ones only covered the screen.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have now had several makes of External Screen and would not wish to be without one with the drop down centre panel.
So far I have not bought a new screen and not taken too much notice of who makes them, they have all worked as expected. However, the really cheap German screen I bought second hand from a member or Ebay, began to shed the external thin film of silver, leaving ugly black spots all over. I fixed this using a Silver/Chrome wheel spray (which worked well) but other than that, if the screen fitted it worked.

Alan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Over that last seven years I've had all three brands.
Taylormade:- fit good, insulation good. Silver coating started to seriously peel after only a few months use. Taylormade owner would not exchange them even after admitting that he had fabric quality supply problems. Offered me a derisory 10% discount if I bought another set. 

Van Comfort:- did a surprisingly good job and folded up really compact. Bit of a faff to put up as they come in three parts. Started to lose the silver reflective coating after a couple of years.

Silver screens:- best of the bunch. Extremely good insulation, excellent fit, quick to put up. They can also be used internally if wild camping. Customer service and delivery world class.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Depending on budget I think the best front screen you can buy would for certain be a SOPLAIR. I had one when I had a coachbuilt and it was excellent in every way.

I sold it to a member on here, but can't remember who he was.

They are not cheap at around 400GBP but by far superior in every way to any other manufacturer.

They make different quality levels the one I had was the one with the metal layer which did make it harder to store. I t had to be folded rather than rolled. But exceelnt quality product


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Good heavens £400??? I would expect it to make my dinner for that and provide the wine!!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

4maddogs said:


> Good heavens £400??? I would expect it to make my dinner for that and provide the wine!!


Yes but for serious fulltimers looking for a quality(And I mean quality, not the silver screens poor quality which I have written extensively on here about) they would be just the ticket.

Paul.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

coppo said:


> 4maddogs said:
> 
> 
> > Good heavens £400??? I would expect it to make my dinner for that and provide the wine!!
> ...


I would be interested to know ,as I must have missed your "extensive posts" what the problem you found with "silver screens" was ( i assume you mean the genuine product as many people use their name to describe other makes.
I have had other screens which were unimpressive but have used a Silverscreen Paragon cover for 3 years now. It has been used extensively whilst touring Europe and has been put on the screen here in the UK for 3 winters in North Yorks with temps down to -10C.
It has also been used for many weeks at a time ( incidently against the advice of silverscreens) in the summer months in southern Spain with temps up to 40C.
So far I can see no visible deterioration in the product.
In fact a few weeks ago whilst in Spain I gave it a good clean with wash up liquid and it came up almost like new.


----------



## Fermenter (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone. The responses have been very helpful.

I have decided to go with Silverscreens.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

BrianJP said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > 4maddogs said:
> ...


Do a search, in fact i,m sure you and I were arguing, sorry, discussing the pro's and cons of Silver Screens in one of the threads, either your memory's going or mine :lol:

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

BrianJP

There are 2 threads when both you and me have talked about Silver Screens, one of them we are back and forth quoting each other, me saying they are poor and you saying they are great.

The thread in question about this was on the 24.8.2012, a thread started by NeilandDebs when I talked extensively about my thoughts on the poor quality and you sang their praises , there was also another thread when we both gave our opinions.

I knew it wasn't my memory.

I do hope there isn't 2 BrianJP's or I,m going to look a complete fool, what do you mean again :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

Fermenter said:


> Thank you everyone. The responses have been very helpful.
> 
> I have decided to go with Silverscreens.


 that makes two of us , check yours comes with the privacy mesh /if you want it of course, the ones on ebay dont but the sellar can include them at cost , i emailed and got the mesh added , crusader


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

*fantastic service*

ordered a set yesterday morning from the ebay link realised midday that i needed to add the mesh insert sent email got a quick reply payed the difference and today at 8.03 am the postman delivered them !!!! got them unwrapped and can see NO PROBLEMS with them at all , a very quick service , the postage was £ 11.25 and thats what the stamps on the bag add up to ( wont go into the fact that they are not franked 8) ) , my list of bits keeps growing , just need the van now  , jim


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

I would like to add that the Taylormade covers from my 2004 Ducato fit "with a struggle and small gaps" my 2011 Ducato.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

coppo said:


> BrianJP
> 
> There are 2 threads when both you and me have talked about Silver Screens, one of them we are back and forth quoting each other, me saying they are poor and you saying they are great.
> 
> ...


well then Coppo I guess it must have been me.

I am not going to bother to check back to find out though as I am prepared to stand by whatever I may have said.

Unfortunateley though you still dont appear to have actually said what aspect of "Silverscreens " windscreen covers you feel is inferior.

I am prepared as always to consider any brand of any product and am not in this case being partisan towards "Silvercreens" as many others are of course to a product they have purchased and then wish to support at all costs.,but as I think I stated before I have tried several other makes of interior and exterior screens and have found in this case that the "Silverscreen" cover does the job, is of good quality and has been used now for 3 years in extremes of temparature at both ends of the spectrum. Perhaps there are other makes that I have not used yet that are better or cheaper but at the moment this fits the bill and I will recommend it to others.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

BrianJP said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > BrianJP
> ...


Brian

You are digging yourself a bigger and bigger hole here, I have talked extensively on here about my thoughts on them, I have asked you to do a seach and you are not going to bother :roll: We have exchanged thoughts, quoting each other and you have the audacity to say I don't say what aspects of Silver screens I feel is inferior, Unbelieveable. I am certainly not going to repeat it all here when a simple search will highlight it and all I have said.

I have said many times on here my view on them and you refuse to search even though I have given you the date and name of the original poster(Neilanddebs)

I have gave my opinion on a lot of other posts too.

Please someone, do some links.

The least I would have done is search and then give my opinions, thoughts, apologies etc.
Paul.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

coppo said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > coppo said:
> ...


Sorry, if I did not make myself clear but my point is ( and I have looked back on here at your previous comments) that you did not say on this particular thread for the benefit of the OP what you thought was wrong with Silverscreens. This is really not worth arguing about on here . 
You dont like them ,I think they are ok as apparently do many others.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I've got a set of "Silverscreens" and "Taylor made"! I've had the Silverscreens, with the "privacy panel" since 2007 when we bought our first van and used them non-stop on both vans since then and they are great and I can't fault them.

The Taylormade I was given by a mate who has gone over to the dark side and changed his van for a caravan. I've used them a couple of times just to see the difference, (if one exists!) Apart from the lack of a privacy screen they are just as good. 

However! The one thing I have found different is getting the sodding things in the bag! With the Silverscreens I roll then up across the window, and slide them in the bag. 2 minutes job done. But the Taylor Made ones wrestle back and I'm sure they are alive and don't want to go in the bag!

I've decided to use the TM's for when the van is parked up and the SS's for when on tour as the privacy panel is ideal for gawping unseen when on sites. Sorry I mean security when on aires!


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Annsman said:


> I've got a set of "Silverscreens" and "Taylor made"! I've had the Silverscreens, with the "privacy panel" since 2007 when we bought our first van and used them non-stop on both vans since then and they are great and I can't fault them.
> 
> The Taylormade I was given by a mate who has gone over to the dark side and changed his van for a caravan. I've used them a couple of times just to see the difference, (if one exists!) Apart from the lack of a privacy screen they are just as good.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about wrestling with the Taylormades! We had them on our old van and they seemed much thicker then the Silverscreens we have on our current van. We used to roll up the Taylormades and tie up the roll before the wrestle into the bag which helped no end, with the Silverscreens, they roll/fold up more easily and slide into the bag no problem. We have only used them for one trip ,but it was very, very cold and there was no condensation at all.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jodi1 said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a set of "Silverscreens" and "Taylor made"! I've had the Silverscreens, with the "privacy panel" since 2007 when we bought our first van and used them non-stop on both vans since then and they are great and I can't fault them.
> ...


Does this imply that Taylormade are thicker material, giving more insulation?
I had no problem fitting, removing and rolling up into the bag, when we had Taylormade on our previous M/H
I have no experience of Silverscreens!


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Grath said:


> Jodi1 said:
> 
> 
> > Annsman said:
> ...


Well I did wonder when I got the Silverscreens as they were so much thinner, but they seemed to be of the same insulating quality on our trial run towards the end of February and it was flipping cold out.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, talking to French and Belgian motorhomers over the last couple of years and they say noway would they entertain exterier blinds ,,their reason being ,,any problems and you need to get away smartly ,you have to get outside the van ,,,it does happen ,don,t let this put you off ,its just their preference ..which to me after the last few weeks makes sense..regards Les.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know about that, as we have seen lote of European vans (I mean vans on mainland Europe) with external screens, although many are not of our insulation quality, (just sun blinds) but this has always been during summertime.
We also use ours to keep the heat out and they work very well  
We have heard that using internals, when it is very hot and sunny, the heat can be reflected from the screens back to the windscreen and damage it  No facts to back this up, but it does sort of make sense  
Regarding security and having to get out to pull the screens down.
Unfortunately, been there, done that and got the T shirt, but it was in the UK  
Luckily, we got away OK! 
I doubt, I would ever buy internals again, as too much condensation!  
Luckily, our van has internal windscreen blinds


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

We have got Hindeman from Van Comfort on Sprinter coachbuilt
Very helpful people. Good product, simple to use easy to subdue. We put ours in the shower to dry off.
Seems to make a noticeable difference over internal blinds and no condensation yet.
Using them as we speak.
Jon


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

I keep my "Silver screen" in one of those big blue bags from Ikea very easy to squash down and tie up.


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*screen covers*

Morning all.
A bit of a debate going again !
For my penny worth, have had both SS & TM both good quality & fit on Talbot & Boxer cabs.
Now have 4 yr old SS on A class, poor fit, baggy & silvering pealing.
Pays your money & takes your choice !!
Barrie.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I've just searched for this as I has the same thoughts. I'd previously gone for internal blinds, but they are a bit of a phaff, so will be getting some thing new.....

Silver screens would seem to be good choice....


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I have "Silver Screens" and the genuine ones have been great originally purchased for our Peugeot some ten yrs ago and altered by me to fit the current Mercedes.
When we first purchased the Merc I purchased a cheap so called Silverscreen lookalike off E:bay and it lasted about two years before the silver started peeling.

Moral is go direct to the factory and don't try to buy cheap.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've had our 'silver screen's external front & cab screen for 8 years & they were 2nd hand then ! (Still perfect fit & excellent insulation properties - far far superior to any internal screen


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

good to hear more endorsements for SS - I've just bought some! Had Taylormade inside ones on my old Iveco, good value, but this time TM were busy and SS answered the phone straight away so they got the business. Good easy fit - we will see how well they insulate as going to Norway next week


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We have a set of Silver Screens for sale following our change of van to an A Class.
They are the Para-Gon folding type for a Ducato with side window blinds (B type on Silver Screens website http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/Foldable screens.html ).

Only used a handful of times and are as new, in the storage bag and with fitting instructions.
Cost £169, how does £95 sound?

Collect from Suffolk (good excuse for a trip into the lovely Suffolk countryside :wink2: ) or carriage could be arranged.

Richard.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Called today, ordered over the phone after a few minutes of chat with the bloke. 

He was genuinely helpful and proud of his reputation. 

What surprised me was he has a few popular makes already made up, and by the grace of something, the delivey company e mailed me two hours later to say it would be arriving next day. So it will be here sometime tomorrow. 

So far, so good.


----------

